# Poultry Cards...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I was sharing with Robin a tobacco card of a Guinea and I stumbled across this set. It's a partial set of 1931 John Player cigarette poultry cards. I think the total set was 50







cards.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You still find those photos on the net but I've never seen them as collector cards.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They are not too uncommon. The sports cards are collectable, the animal and bird ones less so.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did check earlier, if someone wanted to be really crazy about sharing their love of their birds there are greeting cards available.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Question: Why did the sick chicken cross the road?

Answer: To get a People-Pox vaccine.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> They are not too uncommon. The sports cards are collectable, the animal and bird ones less so.


I remember my parents had several complete sets in large picture frames. Mostly mammals and birds. I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> I remember my parents had several complete sets in large picture frames. Mostly mammals and birds. I wonder what happened to them.


Get them to look in the attic if they're still in the same home.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> I remember my parents had several complete sets in large picture frames. Mostly mammals and birds. I wonder what happened to them.


That would be cool if you could find them!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

In my father's generation, the cigarette cards came in the cigarette packs and the chewing tobacco packs. Before, his generation, some of the cards were printed on felt and fabric instead of card stock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here they also came in bubble gum packs. The bubble gum was flat just like the card.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, my brother collected baseball cards, I just never collected any cards.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Get them to look in the attic if they're still in the same home.


I just asked my mum. She said they left them in a house they sold with all contents included. But she checked the value first and reckoned they weren't worth much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Smart mum. Too bad though, they would have been pretty neat to see.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You never know what might turn up. People often bring me old poultry related ephemera, objects and books because they know I collect it for the nonprofit. If I get the Fossil Ledges archive stuff catalogued properly, preferably online, it will serve an educational purpose someday.


----------

